# Graco merkur 15.1



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anybody used this rig , as an AAA ? 
Looking for a set up for mainly spraying , 
Waterbornes like advance and clears . 
Coats 









It runs about 1350 with the g15 gun I would jump , up to the g40 gun more tip selection .


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

They will be on sale at paint sprayers unlimited
next month in Vegas. Demoed 1 there, compared to the Kremlin it's about half the price depending on the bells and whistles.

I believe the model your looking at is the 1 with the plated steel piston not the stainless steel.

It has 4 times the cycle rate and the air consumption is about the same comparing the Graco Mini Merkur 15:1 to the Kremlin EOS 15-C25.

The same 4 times the cycle rate and air consumption is about the same comparing the Graco Mini Merkur 30:1 to the Kremlin EOS 30-C25.

There is 10 models to choose from.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Here are oz per cycle for these pumps. Graco Mini Merkur is .2 oz per cycle. Kremlin EOS is
.8 oz per cycle.

My Speeflo Atlas 30:1 AAA is 3.2 oz per cycle.

To put out a Mini Merkur at .4 GPM .019" tip
240 cycles. The Kremlin EOS .4 GPM .019" tip
60 cycles. Speeflo Atlas 30:1 .4 GPM .019" tip
15 cycles.

CFM required for Graco and Kremlin is about 8.4 CFM and the Speeflo is 10.5 CFM.

This gives you a Idea how hard the pumps are working and what size compressor you will need to run them.


----------

